# fue por algo (ir por)



## Elsoce

Hola,

En este poema de Ortiz, ¿cómo se puede traducir el verso "La madre fue por algo"?

*Enlace* : http://arturoborra.blogspot.com/2008/08/la-orilla-del-ro-juan-l-ortiz.html
*
Proposición*: la mère y est pour quelque chose

*Pregunta* : ¿me engaño completamente o no?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lexinauta

'La madre fue por algo.' = 'La madre fue a buscar algo.'


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En réalité, il manque la préposition "a": la madre fue *a* por algo. 

On fait souvent cette _omission-erreur_, quoique surtout dans la langue parlée où l'absence de la préposition *a* passe inaperçue.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> En réalité, il manque la préposition "a":



Voir ce fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1008006


----------



## swift

Víctor Pérez said:


> En réalité, il manque la préposition "a": la madre fue *a* por algo.


On serait porté à croire qu'il s'agit d'une _norme_ mais il se trouve que cet emploi est fréquent (et correct) en Espagne mais pas en Amérique :





> *2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por _[...]
> 
> *Diccionario panhispánico de dudas*


Juan Laurentino Ortiz, auteur du poème ici cité, est argentin et l'omission de la préposition n'est que très normale.


----------



## Elsoce

Effectivement, je connaissais "ir a por algo", mais je n'y avais même pas pensé ici... cela signifierait donc que la  mère de l'enfant est partie, non? Enfin, qu'elle est partie de la maison, sans aller chercher nécessairement quelque chose...


----------



## swift

La mère s'en alla chercher quelque chose...


----------



## swift

Elsoce said:


> cela signifierait donc que la  mère de l'enfant est partie, non? Enfin, qu'elle est partie de la maison, sans aller chercher nécessairement quelque chose...


Et comment savoir si l'on parle de la mère de l'enfant et non pas de celle du chien ?


----------



## Paquita

Elsoce said:


> , sans aller chercher nécessairement quelque chose...



Si ! 

Regarde :

1) http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/ir



> 12 (buscar) aller *chercher*;
> *ve por *el bolso *va chercher* le sac-à-main.


2) dans le lien de Swift :



> _*ir por* algo o alguien_ (*‘en busca de’)*,


----------



## Elsoce

Oui...je sais que cela veut dire aller chercher qlc; c'est juste qu'ici, ça me "turlupine" car je me demande si la mère revient ou pas...


----------



## swift

Bien... aquí va mi cuasi exégesis (entiéndase: mi lectura).

El verso es síntesis. Es expresar todas las ideas en una sola y una sola al mismo tiempo. En ese verso que buscas traducir (o comprender), yo leo dos verbos: ser e ir. La madre fue por algo: llegó a existir por alguna razón (no dejar sola a su criatura); la madre fue por algo: se fue a buscar algo y dejó solo a su hijo. En esta segunda interpretación, cabe tu pregunta: ¿habrá regresado la madre? ¿Y qué si no lo hizo? Su partida es meramente fortuita, pues lo que verdaderamente interesa (por ser el tema focalizado en la poesía) es la fusión de dos soledades, la del animal y la del niño.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Donc Elsoce, pour te répondre tu nous obliges à lire le poème, c'est pas une question de compréhension de la phrase, mais de la phrase dans le poème. Moi, j'aime ce type de propositions. À mon avis, la mère revient, car à la fin on peut lire que _a la orilla del río dos soledades puras confundidas sobre una *isla* *efímera *de amor desesperado_. C'est mon interpretation.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Víctor Pérez said:
> 
> 
> 
> En réalité, il manque la préposition "a":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voir ce fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1008006
Click to expand...


¿Y?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Elsoce said:


> Enfin, qu'elle est partie de la maison, sans aller chercher nécessairement quelque chose...



Dans ce cas, on aurait dit: _*se *fue por algo_.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿Y?



Y nada...

E indicar que ya tenemos este hilo en el foro.

Y animar a ver lo que han opinado los compañeros en distintos contextos en los que se usa "ir por" o "ir a por"... para ampliar los conocimientos de los interesados en el tema.


----------



## Elsoce

> [ En ese verso que buscas traducir (o comprender), yo leo dos verbos: ser  e ir. La madre fue por algo: llegó a existir por alguna razón (no dejar  sola a su criatura); la madre fue por algo: se fue a buscar algo y dejó  solo a su hijo. En esta segunda interpretación, cabe tu pregunta:  ¿habrá regresado la madre? ¿Y qué si no lo hizo? Su partida es meramente  fortuita, pues lo que verdaderamente interesa (por ser el tema  focalizado en la poesía) es la fusión de dos soledades, la del animal y  la del niño. ]


en efecto, lo fundamental es esta fusión entre ambos


> [Donc Elsoce, pour te répondre tu nous obliges à lire le poème, c'est pas  une question de compréhension de la phrase, mais de la phrase dans le  poème]


eh, oui!




> [Dans ce cas, on aurait dit: _*se *fue por algo_.]


Oui, c'est pour cela que, de prime abord, j'ai pensé au verbe "ser" et non au verbe "ir"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Y nada...
> 
> E indicar que ya tenemos este hilo en el foro.
> 
> Y animar a ver lo que han opinado los compañeros en distintos contextos en los que se usa "ir por" o "ir a por"... para ampliar los conocimientos de los interesados en el tema.



Ah  

Pues sigamos viendo qué dicen todos (o de cuando una _a_ de más o de menos puede provocar una _brainstorm_...).


----------



## Paquita

J'ai du mal à vous suivre...

Moi j'y vois une explication très terre-à-terre (je ne suis pas poète) : la maman qui part pour chercher quelque chose (à manger ?) en laissant seuls le gamin et le chien.  L'intérêt c'est la solitude partagée et rien d'autre, ces deux êtres alors que la nuit commence à tomber et que la mère tarde à rentrer. 
Qu'elle n'ait pas trouvé ce qu'elle cherchait, qu'elle ait décidé de les abandonner, qu'elle ait eu un accident, peu importe, ce qui compte c'est ce que ressentent le gosse et le chien (l'un pleure, l'autre tremble)

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Elsoce said:


> ça me "turlupine" car je me demande si la mère revient ou pas...



Oui, elle reviendra. Elle est bien allée chercher quelque chose. Même si la nuit est tombée, elle reviendra...


----------

